# Anyone have any experience with Wheaton College?



## Anglicanorthodoxy (Nov 11, 2016)

It's supposedly the "Harvard of Christian Colleges" However, everyone I ask says Wheaton is declining and drastically moving to the Left. From the outside it looks like a good school, but I keep hearing that it's becoming more Liberal. What's the truth? What's going on there? How does it compare to Grove City?


----------



## arapahoepark (Nov 11, 2016)

Anglicanorthodoxy said:


> It's supposedly the "Harvard of Christian Colleges" However, everyone I ask says Wheaton is declining and drastically moving to the Left. From the outside it looks like a good school, but I keep hearing that it's becoming more Liberal. What's the truth? What's going on there? How does it compare to Grove City?



Grove City is probably more conservative. However, its a sliding scale. The student body at Wheaton seems to be liberal. The college is still staunchly evangelical and mostly conservative.
The President is Reformed.

Honestly, I am not sure I would worry. I went to an uber liberal university in Colorado with a history major. I just challenged the bent with which I was taught and kept mostly to myself.
In my ethics class I was the token Christian, yet I got the highest grade from a professor who's views were the opposite of mine.


----------



## Justified (Nov 11, 2016)

My best friend goes there. He loves it. There are also a lot of great churches there. I thought of transferring there, but then I saw the price tag-- yikes!


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 12, 2016)

I think there is a leftward trend, but they probably have great "supports" like a good library tradition.


----------



## Jake (Nov 12, 2016)

First of all, with price tags, keep in mind that few pay the full price tag at a lot of private colleges. At least that was my experience: I went to a private college and applied at several others and ended up with offers much less than the sticker price at most of them. Your mileage may vary, of course, but applying is often cheap/free (some schools wave application fees) so it can't hurt even if the price tag looks unobtainable. 

It seems like Wheaton College has a lot of great professors and has a solid President leading them. I would probably still be interested in studying there. There are some leftward movements, but professors/staff/administration have to keep to their statement of faith. It's not nearly as broad as some Evangelical institutions, though less than the Reformed confessions. http://www.wheaton.edu/About-Wheaton/Statement-of-Faith-and-Educational-Purpose


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 12, 2016)

Ah, Billy Grahams alma mater!
Think that it is still viewed as being evangelical Christian, but mighthave drifted more towards critical views on Bible/Theology...

Don't think that it is Reformed per say, but is considered Evangelical


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 12, 2016)

Do you wnt to do studies in history or historical theology after college? Wheaton (presumably) could fast track you on that route.


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 12, 2016)

They have good programs in those areas then?


----------



## Gforce9 (Nov 12, 2016)

Which "moving to the left" concerns you, politically or theologically? Wheaton is somewhat recovering from a theological stint with liberalism. It is headed in a better direction now, under Dr. Ryken, but there are still some goofy remnants there. As for political liberalism, there is no way to get away from it. From a kids first exposure in kindergarten all the way up to grad school (save for a few good places), liberalism is propogated, ram-rodded, taught and passed as the lens in which to see life. Unfortunately, there is a strange link between political liberalism and theological liberalism; the former almost always leads to the latter. There are a few institutions that will stand, but it will be against a gale-force cultural assault that will not relent until the institution falls or the Lord returns.......


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 12, 2016)

The only real way to have an instution resist the siren call of liberalism is to keep the inerrant view on scriptures, and keep the moraility they ascribe!


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 12, 2016)

Dachaser said:


> The only real way to have an instution resist the siren call of liberalism is to keep the inerrant view on scriptures, and keep the moraility they ascribe!



Institutions will always have to make a choice when accreditation comes up.


----------



## Gforce9 (Nov 12, 2016)

ReformedReidian said:


> Dachaser said:
> 
> 
> > The only real way to have an instution resist the siren call of liberalism is to keep the inerrant view on scriptures, and keep the moraility they ascribe!
> ...



I agree with Jacob and add that, as the number of theologically faithful-minded students diminishes over time (for the reasons I mentioned above) enrollment will decrease and force the institution to make some hard choices. What we will likely see in the future, unfortunately, are more professors with full time jobs outside of education by day and grading on-line papers by night. This is far from ideal. Physically sitting under the tutelage of men (such as some of our profs on PB) cannot be matched by an online course. Much of that "pouring into" by great men will be absent....


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 12, 2016)

My remark was thinking of Fuller Seminary, where they fell into limited inerrancy and bought into critical thoughts on that issue...


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 12, 2016)

How so? Will their viewpoints regarding doctrines and morality affect that?


----------



## Gforce9 (Nov 12, 2016)

Dachaser said:


> How so? Will their viewpoints regarding doctrines and morality affect that?



Not exactly sure what you are asking, David. Can you clarify?


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 12, 2016)

responding to post #11, just wondering if how they view Bible and faith affects that?


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 12, 2016)

Dachaser said:


> responding to post #11, just wondering if how they view Bible and faith affects that?



You can click "reply with quote" and it will clarify which post.

Institutions usually want accreditation. Accrediting agencies aren't always friendly to conservative Christianity. If they lose accreditation, then many students will fear to go there if they want to pursue advanced degrees.


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 12, 2016)

They will be best served though to maintain the standrads of God in theology and morality , correct?

And thought Christian colleges and Semenaries belong to theological accrediting associations?


----------



## Philip (Nov 12, 2016)

I will echo the above. By all accounts, Wheaton remains a very solid school going in good directions on the whole. The theological liberals are not at all happy with Wheaton.


----------



## Toasty (Nov 12, 2016)

Mark Talbot is one of the philosophy professors there. I've read some of his work. He holds to a Calvinistic view of God's sovereignty.


----------

